# Housing in Cape Town



## nisakz (May 16, 2012)

I will be moving to Cape Town in July and looking for accommodation suitable for a single woman. 

My office will be located at River Park, Liesbeek Parkway, Mowbra. Is there any apartment/housing within walking distance to the place?


----------



## WhenweB (Jan 23, 2012)

nisakz said:


> I will be moving to Cape Town in July and looking for accommodation suitable for a single woman.
> 
> My office will be located at River Park, Liesbeek Parkway, Mowbra. Is there any apartment/housing within walking distance to the place?


Mowbray is in the Southern Suburbs and is on the rail line so you have easy access to your office if you get a flat in any of the areas around there. ie Rosebank, Rondebosch, Claremont, Kennilworth etc. These are all pretty nice suburbs with Claremont being the most expensive and Kennilworth being cheaper (but still good). Rosebank is nearest as far as I can remember. Wouldn't recommend living in Mowbray, Woodstock, Salt River or town. Whilst Rosebank and Rondebosch are your best bet be aware of crime on the train and walking on your own and try to stay safe by walking with other people and not travelling in the dark. Good luck and enjoy the weather. Wish I was going!!!!


----------



## nisakz (May 16, 2012)

WhenweB said:


> Mowbray is in the Southern Suburbs and is on the rail line so you have easy access to your office if you get a flat in any of the areas around there. ie Rosebank, Rondebosch, Claremont, Kennilworth etc. These are all pretty nice suburbs with Claremont being the most expensive and Kennilworth being cheaper (but still good). Rosebank is nearest as far as I can remember. Wouldn't recommend living in Mowbray, Woodstock, Salt River or town. Whilst Rosebank and Rondebosch are your best bet be aware of crime on the train and walking on your own and try to stay safe by walking with other people and not travelling in the dark. Good luck and enjoy the weather. Wish I was going!!!!



Thank you so much for your reply. 

I am going there alone at the moment. How is the condition of the flat? does it come fully furnished or empty?

I am really excited for this move.


----------



## DannyBoy (Apr 29, 2009)

nisakz said:


> Thank you so much for your reply.
> 
> I am going there alone at the moment. How is the condition of the flat? does it come fully furnished or empty?
> 
> I am really excited for this move.


Most of the apartments/flats in South Africa are unfurnished. A furnished flat or "extended stay hotel" is expensive.
With an unfurnished flat I remember having to buy carpets and curtains (window blinds). But you can furnish the flat at your own pace.
You could also share a room with people. There are working adults who advertise a room in their house. Also students rent out rooms in communal houses.
You could try calling Remax in Cape Town or Mowbray and ask them what accomodation they have available.


----------



## WhenweB (Jan 23, 2012)

nisakz said:


> Thank you so much for your reply.
> 
> I am going there alone at the moment. How is the condition of the flat? does it come fully furnished or empty?
> 
> I am really excited for this move.


No problem - sorry I don't know the condition of the flat as it would depend on which one you move into. Check out a few agencies first and make sure you have seen the flat before you sign the lease. Most of the flats would be unfurnished. Perhaps you could get your employer to help you out a bit. Lots of people houseshare / flatshare or rent rooms and there are quite a lot of student accomodation possibilities in these areas as the university is close by. Good luck - I hope it works out for you.


----------



## chrisc2615 (Jun 30, 2012)

Why don't you stay in a Bed and Breakfast for a week and have a look of what is on offer? Furnished flats are rare here. You can also share a house with people

Observatory is quite trendy and cheaper than most other places. There are some large Victorian houses where you can get a big room for not much at all. Quite close to where you are working, about 10-15 mins walk or 5 mins by car


----------



## mano1438 (Mar 13, 2010)

*home*



nisakz said:


> I will be moving to Cape Town in July and looking for accommodation suitable for a single woman.
> 
> My office will be located at River Park, Liesbeek Parkway, Mowbra. Is there any apartment/housing within walking distance to the place?


Hi ,

I do have a good friend living close and if it will help you, I am certain that she can put you up for a couple of days and guide you as to where you could find something suitable, let me know and I will pass on contact details.

Good luck,
Mano


----------



## chris rossouw (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi 

I am currently in Cape Town and would like to meet with as many expats as possible. Any contacts would be appreciated.


Best wishes

Chris


----------



## DannyBoy (Apr 29, 2009)

Have you looked on


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

I have found property24.com very helpful in researching the range of rental and for sale properties in CT.


----------

